# Allergic reaction to CT Contrast



## craulerson (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello all, we just started doing CT scans.  If a patient has adverse reaction to the IV contrast and we administer Solumedrol, what codes do I bill?  We normally bill the 72193 for the CT and then we bill Q9967 for the contrast.  Do you know where I can find documentation on this?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## msncoder (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you just looking for the HCPCS code? If so then you would bill J2920 for up to 40mg of Solu-Medrol or J2930 for up to 125mg (41mg-125mg). If you're asking if you can charge for both the contrast & Solu-Medrol...it has an ASC pymt indicator of N1 stating that it's a packaged/service item with no sep pymt.....not sure what POS you're billing for so I cannot tell you a definite answer.


----------

